# THEY ARE HERE!!!!



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well here's the girls - not the greatest pictures but it's all I could get today. I hope I got their info right - if not I'll fix it tomorrow! 









Last Chance Dee Dee (S: DF Farms V Pitsburg Steeler x D: DesertWinds CP Little Donna)
Sage Women Sweet Pea AR*D (Sesertwinds Nighthawk x
D: Quilted Cactus Fawn)









Last Chance Patsy AR2*D/*DLT  (S: Miracle Kids Capt. Morgan x D: Sage Woman Ranch Sweet Pea AR*D)
Desertwinds BB Simply Put AR2*D/2*DLT  (S: Twin Creeks BW Blackbeard *S x D: Eby's Skittle at Felicity's*D)









Last Chance Magnolia AR2*D/*DLT  
(S: Miracle Kids Capt. Morgan x D: Sage Woman Ranch Sweet Pea AR*D)

My only downside - IM BUCKLESS  lol

Edited: One of the girls I brought home I just traded for a buck, updated to remove her picture. Will update with the other 2 girls later.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

They look awesome!!!! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty girls!!! Glad they made it to you with no problems!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwwweeee congrats!!! Some pretty girls you have there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.......  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls!  :drool: I'm glad you like them! :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: They are very cute!!! Congrats! I bet you are excited!!!!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful Colors, Lovely Little Goats Thank You for Sharing


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Never would've believe how much I would have missed hearing them yell at me until I opened the barn and heard it today - it's one of the most wonderful sounds in the world!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad you are back in the goat herd business  congrats on the new herd


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! They are cute!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on your new 4 footed wonders!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love the way they are looking at the camera! They are darling!

Jan


----------

